# where is the place to live with the most ex pats??



## memikee (Apr 6, 2010)

hello everyone!! - my wife and i have decided on a move to spain. - we dont have a house to sell,so would be renting long term to stay( is this possible?).we have 4 children. 2 years thru to 17.
not sure where to start really,dont have a specific place where we want to move to,but would be nice to have ex pats around.
now,do i find the right place,THEN look for work,( i am a chef),or try and get employment,then hope to find nice place? - bit of a catch 22 really.
i have a feeling i am going to be asking a lot of questions over the next few months,so hope there are people who dont mind keep annoying them  i havnt even thought about schooling yet !
s
thanks,mike.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

memikee said:


> hello everyone!! - my wife and i have decided on a move to spain. - we dont have a house to sell,so would be renting long term to stay( is this possible?).we have 4 children. 2 years thru to 17.
> not sure where to start really,dont have a specific place where we want to move to,but would be nice to have ex pats around.
> now,do i find the right place,THEN look for work,( i am a chef),or try and get employment,then hope to find nice place? - bit of a catch 22 really.
> i have a feeling i am going to be asking a lot of questions over the next few months,so hope there are people who dont mind keep annoying them  i havnt even thought about schooling yet !
> ...


get a job first..............................................


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

memikee said:


> hello everyone!! - my wife and i have decided on a move to spain. - we dont have a house to sell,so would be renting long term to stay( is this possible?).we have 4 children. 2 years thru to 17.
> not sure where to start really,dont have a specific place where we want to move to,but would be nice to have ex pats around.
> now,do i find the right place,THEN look for work,( i am a chef),or try and get employment,then hope to find nice place? - bit of a catch 22 really.
> i have a feeling i am going to be asking a lot of questions over the next few months,so hope there are people who dont mind keep annoying them  i havnt even thought about schooling yet !
> ...


Welcome to the forum

Why do you want lot of expats around? You will be heading from Torrevieja or Benidorm I guess 

How old are your inbetween children (Only asking for schooling purposes)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure what you're planning to do with your 17 yo - a difficult age and all the colleges around here are spanish spoken - in fact so are all the schools. There are international schools but they can be pricey, but some have sixth form colleges.

As for work, well there is a very high unemployment rate here, so unless you have enough money to support you all for a year or so, then you should try to get a job before coming out - unfortunately that wont be easy either as most jobs seem to be by "word of mouth" and knowing people?! Also you would probably need a good, contracted full time job if you're gonna have to support four children. The pay in Spain isnt too great and no child benefits, family credits etdc

Jo xxxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

everywhere has expats....... just be aware they might not all have your idea of what is expected of an expat. In fact most won't.

Nearly everyone will tell you the same thing and that is don't come here expecting it to be easy. The best advice you can get is that: do the research to find where you want to live. can you get work in that area. will it suit your family. do you have enough cash to support all of you until you get work. does that budget include what it costs to give up and go back home?

In short, the life of an expat, is not an easy one. You are a guest in a country that is not your's. Surrounding yourself with other expats won't help, in some ways it will hinder you.

Moving abroad is always a gamble... and you should never gamble that what you cannot afford to lose.


----------

